# Higher education becomes Australia’s biggest service export



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's bid to attract more students from overseas is succeeding with a new report showing that higher Education is contributing significantly to the country's economic prosperity. It is the country's largest service export and plays a leading role in the economies of Australia's most populous states of Victoria and New South Wales. Education is Victoria's [...]

Click to read the full news article: Higher education becomes Australia's biggest service export...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

